# Is there a minimum tip amount you're okay with?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Is there a minimum tip amount you're okay with or is any amount better than nothing? 

Any difference between in app or cash? 

A dollar is definitely fine for me, and much better than zilch. I've had 50 cents before and that's okay too. Any less than that and I'd think it might be due to a decimal point error.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Generally speaking any amount is better than nothing but I do not do anything lower than xl so when I get $1 tip on a $100 ride that's insulting lol

I always keep $165+ in change in the car and one time after a 45+ lux ride the lady asked if I had change for $100. So I gave her 4 x $20, $10, $5 and 5 singles. She said thanks and left lol.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

$1 goes a long way towards making me feel slightly appreciated. App or cash is fine.

I prefer cash though 'cause that's my pocket money for later.

Kodyhead Has a point, when it's a long ride or an XL group then yea, $1 can be insulting.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Generally speaking any amount is better than nothing but I do not do anything lower than xl so when I get $1 tip on a $100 ride that's insulting lol


I forgot to mention the possible difference between longer and shorter rides. I don't do many long distance rides, so the majority of tips I get are $1-5.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Anything less than a $1 tip is insulting.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Anything is better than nothing. However, if I take someone to LGA, JFK, Manhattan, Brooklyn, or Queens then I'm not happy with less than $10-$20 tip to make the trip worthwhile, or at least pay the toll back to the suburbs. Staten Island would need a $25 tip minimum.

Staten Island is the worst. Twice I took a pax there. First guy begged me not to cancel as previous drivers had done. I explained to him how much money it would cost me to get out of there and he tipped me $25 up front. Second time the lady handed me $40 right up front before I even knew where the trip was going. Guess she had experience.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

$1. 

On short rides it's great. 
In long rides $1 sucks but I'll still happy to take it.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> the lady asked if I had change for $100. So I gave her 4 x $20, $10, $5 and 5 singles. She said thanks and left


your mistake was not asking how much she needed.

when people ask me , change for a 20? I say I think I have 14.
I used to get a bit insulted at $1.00, I guess I'm getting used to it.

before in app tipping I only received a 1.00 tip once. I get a lot of $1 00 in app tips. I assume these are from people who normally wouldn't tip anything so I try to be appreciative. Honestly, 50 cents is insulting. when I see 50 cents I think they are trying to tell me i suck


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I have been using the app as a rider a few times these past weeks, and I think it's utter BS that the app suggests a tip of $1, $2, $4 or other amount. "Other amount" is small, like an afterthought. I feel asif the app encourages small tips and that makes me struggle not to feel a bit cranky sometimes.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> I have been using the app as a rider a few times these past weeks, and I think it's utter BS that the app suggests a tip of $1, $2, $4 or other amount. "Other amount" is small, like an afterthought. I feel asif the app encourages small tips and that makes me struggle not to feel a bit cranky sometimes.


There may be differences in what the app suggests in different circumstances. I've had a few trips where pax tipped amounts that looked like a percentage. Maybe it depends on the trip length IDK.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> There may be differences in what the app suggests in different circumstances. I've had a few trips where pax tipped amounts that looked like a percentage. Maybe it depends on the trip length IDK.


Yes I've also seen that % nonsense but not lately.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> your mistake was not asking how much she needed.
> 
> when people ask me , change for a 20? I say I think I have 14.
> I used to get a bit insulted at $1.00, I guess I'm getting used to it.
> ...


Usually as I am putting together the change they say something like give me 80 or 90 or something but nah lol


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Usually as I am putting together the change they say something like give me 80 or 90 or something but nah lol


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> View attachment 295627
> View attachment 295628


Anything less than $1 is an insult.

Honestly, tho, I don't get many insulting tips. I get a lot more $3-$10 tips on $5 rides than I do tiny tips.

Personally, when I am a rider, it's $5 cash for X and $10 cash for XL. That's a bit much sometimes, but I have confidence some cheap asshole will make it up to the driver.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

One dollar or better earns an automatic five stars.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

A dollar or more. Cash or in app is fine.


Another Uber Driver said:


> One dollar or better earns an automatic five stars.


I don't base stars on tips as they can show up days later. If you were a good rider and no problems you get a 5.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Tips the last few days have been almost nothing. 

Yes a $1 tip on a short ride is fine. But 10 to 20% is more in order. 

Which leads to something I’ve wondered. Do the riders see the amount the driver gets? If not, how can they figure a % tip?

I


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

JimKE said:


> Anything less than $1 is an insult.
> 
> Honestly, tho, I don't get many insulting tips. I get a lot more $3-$10 tips on $5 rides than I do tiny tips.
> 
> Personally, when I am a rider, it's $5 cash for X and $10 cash for XL. That's a bit much sometimes, but I have confidence some cheap @@@@@@@ will make it up to the driver.


oh I get more 3-5 than 1 or .50.

I would never tip .50 or $1 for anything, unless I was. trying to be insulting. If I ride I tip well. I don't think I've ever tipped less 50% of my fare.

Most of my tips are $3 or more. I added my in app tips up from last year and in app was 16% of my net from 36% of my trips. On a week to week basis, I almost always make more in cash tips than in app. I wish I kept a record.

I was really surprised at the # of pax who tipped. I would have guessed less than 20%


BigRedDriver said:


> Tips the last few days have been almost nothing.
> 
> Yes a $1 tip on a short ride is fine. But 10 to 20% is more in order.
> 
> Which leads to something I've wondered. Do the riders see the amount the driver gets? If not, how can they figure a % tip?


they can not. 
they tip on the total paid.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> oh I get more 3-5 than 1 or .50.
> 
> I would never tip .50 or $1 for anything, unless I was. trying to be insulting. If I ride I tip well. I don't think I've ever tipped less 50% of my fare.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> I wouldn't.


why?

for a while they were presented with a % from which to chose. The amount was taken from total fare paid.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One dollar or better earns an automatic five stars.


You can slap me in the face for a $20 tip, I will give you 5 stars and you can slam the door for free


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I'd be quite happy if everybody tipped me $1. I find this to be a rather common practice on Lyft. But I have been handed a lot of fives and twenties over the years on Uber. I've never been handed cash on Lyft.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> You can slap me in the face for a $20 tip, I will give you 5 stars and you can slam the door for free


what can we slap you on the face with for $50?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Yup.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> what can we slap you on the face with for $50?


Dealers choice


----------



## Lex Icon (May 7, 2016)

Australians and Kiwis are not used to tipping, so we dont get many tips here. In nearly 3 years I reckon I've made maybe $100 total in tips. Funnily enough, when I'm composing this just got a rider from USA and got a tip! Most people working in hospitality in Australia get paid quite well so tipping is not common. Unfortunately Uber drivers would struggle to make even minimum wage. Rates vary from city to city, but here in Perth it $1 per km + 30c per minute. Uber take 25% of that and we have to withold 10% of total fare as Gov tax (gst). Uber do not offer a tip option on our app so they do not even encourage tipping.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Like most of us, I have sometimes received really BIG tips; but I do think that if everyone had just left $1 I'd be ahead.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I hate it when, instead of cash, they give me a mint.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Lex Icon said:


> Australians and Kiwis are not used to tipping, so we dont get many tips here. In nearly 3 years I reckon I've made maybe $100 total in tips. Funnily enough, when I'm composing this just got a rider from USA and got a tip! Most people working in hospitality in Australia get paid quite well so tipping is not common. Unfortunately Uber drivers would struggle to make even minimum wage. Rates vary from city to city, but here in Perth it $1 per km + 30c per minute. Uber take 25% of that and we have to withold 10% of total fare as Gov tax (gst). Uber do not offer a tip option on our app so they do not even encourage tipping.


Damn that's sad but at the same time why would you keep driving for them if it's like that? I'd rather get a minimum wage job that doesn't require running my car into the ground


BigRedDriver said:


> I hate it when, instead of cash, they give me a mint.


well maybe that should tell you something


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Dealers choice


frozen mullet


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Depending on the version of the passenger app it's a percentage. Anything less than $3 for me. Unless it's like 3 blocks. But it is never 3 blocks where I live.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> You can slap me in the face for a $20 tip, I will give you 5 stars and you can slam the door for free


Wow, what can I get for $100? Aggravated assault with a deadly weapon?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Wow, what can I get for $100? Aggravated assault with a deadly weapon?


With a happy ending!


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Is there a minimum tip amount you're okay with or is any amount better than nothing?
> 
> Any difference between in app or cash?
> 
> A dollar is definitely fine for me, and much better than zilch. I've had 50 cents before and that's okay too. Any less than that and I'd think it might be due to a decimal point error.


If every ride i did tipped 1 dollar It would help out a lot But if you take me to a area where there is no demand and its all dead miles back Should be at min 5 dollars Messed up thing is My best tips Ive ever got doing this Where both less then 3 mile rides


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

If everyone tipped a single dollar rideshare would be a lot more profitable.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I use 15% as a standard tip for wait staff and other services rendered.....if I got half of that overall I'd be ecstatic! What always gets my panties in a bunch are no tips from other service workers, business people, and people who are obviously well-off.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

@Kodyhead Has a point, when it's a long ride or an XL group then yea, $1 can be insulting.

Insult me all day long... it's better than nothing... just sayin'


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> If everyone tipped a single dollar rideshare would be a lot more profitable.


This pretty much sums it up.

This weekend has actually pretty good for me with tips, espcially those that tip with cash. Got my first $20 bill last night and quite a few tenners and fivers on both nights.

App tippers are what they are, but as it's been said already many times, if the people who don't tip at all would tip even a dollar, things would be great. Oh well...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Any monetary tip makes me happy, better than nothing. With Uber the most common tip I get is $3 followed by $5. Lyft most common tip is a percentage figure of the total ride followed by $1.


----------



## Hbadger (Feb 10, 2019)

Some of my largest tips have come from the shortest rides. I guess some pax feel guilty.


----------



## Paul Mayberry (Jan 2, 2019)

Any tip is appreciated here.


----------



## Lex Icon (May 7, 2016)

Cdub2k said:


> Damn that's sad but at the same time why would you keep driving for them if it's like that? I'd rather get a minimum wage job that doesn't require running my car into the ground
> 
> well maybe that should tell you something


For me it's ideal, retired just earning some beer money, no stress, love driving and i get to meet interesting people. More of a hobby than a job. And keep out from under the minister of finances feet.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One dollar or better earns an automatic five stars.


Can you tell what the tip was before you rate them? I thought you had to rate first to end the ride then after a bit of a lag, you could then review the trip


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I have driven countless bartenders and various service staff, they all tip 5. Nothing is stranger for me then having hot hooters girls or strippers tip me 5 bucks but whatever, it is a service industry thing lol. So for service industry pax, if they do not tip 5 (depending on market and where economy is) then they are jerks, there are hundreds of bars here so I use that as a basic reference for a minimum for that type. 

As for cheap ass regular pax and tourists, usually the cheapos tip 2 and the locals either tip or do not tip. Awesome tourists always tip 5. I would say that if it is under 2 dollars it is just a complete insult and should rate them low because clearly they are living in 1980 or simply tipping to make 'themselves' feel good as opposed to awarding good service.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Is there a minimum tip amount you're okay with or is any amount better than nothing?
> 
> Any difference between in app or cash?
> 
> A dollar is definitely fine for me, and much better than zilch. I've had 50 cents before and that's okay too. Any less than that and I'd think it might be due to a decimal point error.


Any tip works for me. Never had a fifty cents tip and I can't remember ever getting one dollar. I think my minimum so far is two bucks.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Last night was about the 8th time I had this guy he's a waiter at a hotel near me .never a tip in 8 rides with him so after I dropped him off and saw again he didn't tip me .I emailed Uber and told them to not to pair me with him again.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I like at least $2 preferably in cash. I always tell them that is very generous thank you very much. If its 5 I'll mention that I'm going to use it for a card wash. When they say I'm going to tip you. I tell them cash is always better as,a bill in the hand is better than a lie on the app....


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Generally speaking any amount is better than nothing but I do not do anything lower than xl so when I get $1 tip on a $100 ride that's insulting lol
> 
> I always keep $165+ in change in the car and one time after a 45+ lux ride the lady asked if I had change for $100. So I gave her 4 x $20, $10, $5 and 5 singles. She said thanks and left lol.


You keep $165 in your car? Whoa, asking to be car jacked.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

$1 for the shortie rides is fine for me. 
$2 for the longer rides. 

Anything over that is gravy.


----------



## BlueNOX (Apr 3, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Is there a minimum tip amount you're okay with or is any amount better than nothing?
> 
> Any difference between in app or cash?
> 
> A dollar is definitely fine for me, and much better than zilch. I've had 50 cents before and that's okay too. Any less than that and I'd think it might be due to a decimal point error.


$100


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

Anything

I had pax reach in his pocket and hand me 50 cents .

If every pax tipped 50 cents and you do 100 rides plus a week.

Thats an extra 50 bucks a week, 

50 bucks pays my phone bill, and can fill gas tank 2 to 2.5 times .

Complaining on a penny tip makes you worse the the entitled pax who dont tip and expect massages, open door on pool express.


----------



## Shmo313 (Jan 11, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Is there a minimum tip amount you're okay with or is any amount better than nothing?
> 
> Any difference between in app or cash?
> 
> A dollar is definitely fine for me, and much better than zilch. I've had 50 cents before and that's okay too. Any less than that and I'd think it might be due to a decimal point error.


I tell people all the time that if every rider just commited to tipping 1 dollar on every ride, no matter distance, it would make a huge difference for drivers. It would basically pay for your fuel which is a big expense in this business.


----------



## 8 Minute Ad Revenue (Mar 28, 2021)

reg barclay said:


> Is there a minimum tip amount you're okay with or is any amount better than nothing?
> 
> Any difference between in app or cash?
> 
> A dollar is definitely fine for me, and much better than zilch. I've had 50 cents before and that's okay too. Any less than that and I'd think it might be due to a decimal point error.


$3 or higher.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Is there a minimum tip amount you're okay with or is any amount better than nothing?
> 
> Any difference between in app or cash?
> 
> A dollar is definitely fine for me, and much better than zilch. I've had 50 cents before and that's okay too. Any less than that and I'd think it might be due to a decimal point error.


$5.00 is nice . . .



Kodyhead said:


> Usually as I am putting together the change they say something like give me 80 or 90 or something but nah lol


When you get to $80.00 
Start handing out all $1.00 bills . . .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Anything is better than nothing because Uber taught millennials how not to tip


----------

